# Scored a Vauen Pipe "The Hobbit" Churchwarden



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm a casual pipe smoker and have been wanting to get a churchwarden for a while. Came across these Vauen pipes on eBay and specifically the LOTR named pipes. They seem to be pricey but I scored at $95 shipped! It was one of those "I'll throw a bid in and if I don't get it, no big deal"... How did I do?? Can anybody tell me their opinion of this brand from Germany? I expected to be outbid.

Seems to be of very nice quality in the pics so I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks great....please keep us posted in its performance


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a really nice looking pipe. I don't have a Vauen (yet) but I think $95 shipped sounds like a good deal! Nice score!


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, guys! It seems like the going price is 99 Euro so looks like this was a real score. Anyone else have a Vauen? Check out there website, nice stuff on there for sure that I've never seen before.


VAUEN :: Pfeifen und Filter


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Like this one


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice pipe! I like that they ship a short stem along with the warden - great thing to have as you will get more use out of it.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a good point! I'm very excited to get this pipe in my collection. I ordered some LOTR themed tobacco last week so I'll break it in with those blends


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

By the way, here is a better picture


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

So that has a meerschaum-lined bowl? Always wanted to try one of those.


----------



## Ziggeroy (Jan 14, 2013)

Where did you find the themed tobacco Dave? Im quite a Tolkein nerd and my friends and I would have a blast with some Old Toby haha.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

I don't want to burst anyone's bubble but I don't think that what you bought is a LOTR pipe. It is a Vauen standard Churchwarden, nothing to do with the LOTR series.

A good example of the 4 pipes that make up the LOTR series can be seen here: http://pipe-shop.net/Shop/html_en/vauen.htm

If I'm wrong, please correct me.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

neonblackjack said:


> So that has a meerschaum-lined bowl? Always wanted to try one of those.


It does! I've never tried one either but thought I'd take a chance on this one. Sure looks like a nice enough pipe.



Ziggeroy said:


> Where did you find the themed tobacco Dave? Im quite a Tolkein nerd and my friends and I would have a blast with some Old Toby haha.


Actually it was from a thread here on Puff. LOL I'm a big LOTR nerd too so I felt obligated to buy some. Check out this page, http://justforhim.com/catalog/ Some of the tobaccos are listed on the right side like Ruins of Isengard! Came from this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/321959-lotr-tobacco.html


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

4noggins said:


> I don't want to burst anyone's bubble but I don't think that what you bought is a LOTR pipe. It is a Vauen standard Churchwarden, nothing to do with the LOTR series.
> 
> A good example of the 4 pipes that make up the LOTR series can be seen here: Lord of the Rings Pipes, Bilbo, Aragorn, Gimli, Gandalf made by Vauen
> 
> ...


Rich, you're definitely correct. I got caught by the auction listing and it referencing the newest LOTR movie "The Hobbit" .. They're tricky with their auction titles on eBay, I figured it might be the case. Either way, I think that for the $95, it appears to be a high quality pipe so I'm sure that I'll be happy with the purchase. It might even be a nicer pipe than my Britannia that I've had for the last 7 years.

Good catch on the specific type! I definitely got distracted by the price that I won it at, which even searching the web seems to be the least expensive. It appears as though a normal price might be right around $100 Euro on a good day?


----------

